# Cannondale Jekyll XL schw. in HH geklaut!



## martor (12. Oktober 2012)

Moin,
mir hat am 08.10.12 so ein ********* mein Jekyll4 zwischen 7 und 17 Uhr vom Firmenparkplatz in der Eiffestraße geklaut, über geblieben ist nur das auf geflexte 13mm Kryptonite Evolution Mini Bügelschloss.

Könnt ihr bitte die Augen aufhalten und mir mailen, wenn ihr das Bike irgend wo angeboten bekommt oder es seht. DANKE.

Daten Bike:
Cannondale Jekyll4 Größe XL, Farbe: schwarz/grün, am Lenker verstellbare Rock-Shox Sattelstütze, der Sattel ist weiß (nicht wie auf dem Foto), rote Shimano-Klicker, die Federgabel ist in Rahmenfarbe lackiert (auch schw./grün).


----------



## 4mate (12. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. Oktober 2012)

Wie kann man denn auf nem Firmenparkplatz an der Eiffestr. n Schloß aufflexen, ohne das jmd. da nachfragt!?!

Mein Beileid, wirst aber denke ich so nicht wiedersehen. Wer das Schloß aufflext, wird da wohl etwas zu professionell zu Werke gehen, als dass er damit durch die Gegend touren wird.. :/


----------

